# Petco "Design a Vine"



## Joey Fish (Jan 26, 2014)

I always browse through Petco when I have spare time, and I always see the "design a vine" that you get to design the shape on. I was wondering if;
Anybody has/have had one?, if so what were/was your impression?
What is the plant on the outside?
What is the plant attached to inside?
Are they safe? 
Do they look good? 
Can you actually personalize them to your own taste?
Is there something that I could DIY that comes out as the same thing?
Can they fit in small(2.5 gal) tanks?
Anything that I didn't ask that I should know?
THANKS!


----------



## AmbiantNight (Feb 12, 2014)

It's just a bendable rod for Java moss


----------



## Joey Fish (Jan 26, 2014)

What kind of "rod"? Do they look good? Etc?


----------



## AmbiantNight (Feb 12, 2014)

they look ok. Not worth the money to me.


----------



## BlueLacee (Dec 8, 2013)

hmmm. they sound weird. Id be worried about the metal in them. personally I would not get it


----------



## Weaver (Sep 8, 2013)

It's a rod covered in something like styrofoam that is then covered by moss.


----------

